# Singletree Kitchen-December



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It's not a pretty picture but a deer tenderloin omelet made with a deer I killed, eggs from chickens I raise with toast from bread I made and pear preserves I made from my pear trees. It's just wrong to put that on a store bought styrofoam plate but I did it. Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks very yummy,,,but you might want to look for little bigger deer,,,,,,

:whistlin:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

L.A. said:


> Looks very yummy,,,but you might want to look for little bigger deer,,,,,,
> 
> :whistlin:


What can I say, I like them young!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I went out and loaded up on grub this morning so I wouldn't have to buck the traffic later in the month. miserable wet and cold so I decided to stay put and start my decorations. got quite a bit accomplished. stopped to have a lunch. poor man's pudd. I don't know how much more i'll do tonight because I have a new book and can't wait to settle in front of the fireplace with Charles. ~Georgia.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I let the local Mexican restaurant do the cookin' for me tonight. The kids and I are finally settled down on the couch, watching Alaska: The Last Frontier.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I'm having sauerkraut and beef 'lil smokies for super. I only like Bubbies sauerkraut, and its pretty expensive, so a treat for me. (Hebrew National is fair in taste and price, but hard to find here.)

If anyone has a kraut recipe that compares - please share! I'd be all about making it myself if it tastes like Bubbies.

Jackie


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Tested out a backpacking recipe I had bookmarked for chicken chow mein.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I'm still in lazy leftover mode. We are having turkey soup and homemade bread (again! We had it last night, too) I am going to get out some ribs for tomorrow. Beef or lamb. I feel the need for RED meat.

I'll do a salad with the soup and also with the ribs. I guess I might do a sweet potato and some coleslaw with the ribs. DH doesn't really care for coleslaw, but sometimes he will humor me... Maybe I'll just do coleslaw for me and cabbage tossed with butter and caraway seeds for him. 

Mary


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

baking up some loaves and bread for the squirrell hunt for the boys. ended up with a pineapple, cream cheese and cherry loaf to die for. I was just using up the leftovers . had some macaroni and tomato for supper. not a fancy meal but I really like it. tried some of the fresh bread with real butter. had raspberry and pomegranate tea and tapioca for dessert. I've been baking and decorating since 7am so I was really hungry. ~Georgia.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Went to wally world this morn to get more bird seed for the feeder outside moms window. She dearly loves watching them fight.  Then I got to thinking...been wanting to stuff some brauts with jalapenos and wrap them in bacon. Then I remembered my pork loin in the fridge. Figured today would be a good time to play with food again.

I did buy quite a few jalapenos. I'll stuff them with cream cheese and sausage and wrap some bacon 'round them.

What would the world be like without bacon?
Pork loin stuffed with a rice blend, sausage, hash browns, sautÃ©ed onion, green chiles, and cream cheese.

The bacon wrap. 

Just put it in the smoker. I keep doing this, I'm gonna be rounder than I am tall, but I've got quite a ways to go.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

newfieannie, I can smell your baked goods through my monitor!!...Yum!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> baking up some loaves and bread for the squirrell hunt for the boys. ended up with a pineapple, cream cheese and cherry loaf to die for. I was just using up the leftovers . had some macaroni and tomato for supper. not a fancy meal but I really like it. tried some of the fresh bread with real butter. had raspberry and pomegranate tea and tapioca for dessert. I've been baking and decorating since 7am so I was really hungry. ~Georgia.


Your such an artist, Georgia! I can gain a pound or two just looking at your pictures and how you present your food!

I'm a frickin coyote here, when I cook I'm liable to whip out my toadsticker and cut some meat off in the smoker to give it a test.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Newfieannie your table setting and littlejoes comments made me think of when Charlie broke Sue's dinner ware in the movie Open Range!! Lol


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

tambo said:


> Newfieannie your table setting and littlejoes comments made me think of when Charlie broke Sue's dinner ware in the movie Open Range!! Lol


 Lol! Well thanks Tambo! haha! But yeppers, that'd probably be me...a bull in a china closet. I can bump into the table setting down, and spill coffee. And just wait till I reach across to get something. One cheek on the seat and one foot on the floor makes it a legal move, right?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I figured since this is about kitchens.....LOL
I have a very small one so here's my attempt at space saving, I added accessories to my paper towel holder...LOL And I grew my first lemon, the tree happens to be in the kitchen...LOL!!!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

It's good grazin' but not fabtastic. Stuffing is muy bueno though! Think I'll make the other pork loin left into Canadian bacon, and dredge it in flour and cornmeal before it hits the skillet.
The peppers are always good, but I'm getting tired of making them. Made 250 at one shot last summer


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

This is a Blueberry Strata pie I made for Thanksgiving. It's a no bake. I missed the Nov. thread. Oh well. Sorry. I used neufchatel instead of reg. cream cheese. Mostly because I just like saying the name. Sort of like the Merovingian cursing in French.  
View attachment 18575


Some herb bread (home grown herbs) and a raisin bread I made with some of the cinnamon basil I grew this year. It didn't last very long. 
View attachment 18576


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it all looks delicious. the bread has a lovely texture. now I have seen that type of cheese at the market but never bothered to pick it up. wasn't aware though it could be substituted for cream cheese. I will try it . ~Georgia.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you Georgia. That was the first time I used it. I was looking at the different kinds, sort of looking for what was lower cal. It said the Neufchatel was 1/3 less than reg cream cheese. After making the herb bread, I decided I would use it in the recipe Raeven gave me for homemade stuffing, instead of plain white bread.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

supper tonight was a Cornish hen and the last of my vegetables for this year. a jelly roll for dessert. the work in the country probably made me hungry because i cleaned most of this up. ~Georgia.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

That sure looks good,,,,,To bad I ain't allowed in Canada anymore,,,,,,,


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Lovely newfieannie!! What's your view out the window there?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I can look down on the neighbors yard. just looking straight across there are trees but in winter I can see the lake. I plan some tall trees down on that side next summer where I want to put my secret garden. ~Georgia.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

looks good! very nicely presented also. look like the mile-high biscuits turned out well. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Pastry dough.....

Lard and butter make two different types of crust. butter is superior by far. 

Do you ever add sugar or spices to your dough to flavor it? I added garlic, salt, and pepper last week and it gave it a nice flavor. Did not add enough garlic to the dough this time and it was bland and boring. Ever add sugar to pie pasty dough?


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Lentil/beef sloppy joe's. A recipe I found in this months Grit Magazine. Theres a do-hicky on lentil recipes. It was very good, a keeper. I did need to add a pinch of sugar. My son had 3 of them. Home grown and canned dilly beans and hot peppers on the side.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I do add a little sugar to my pie crust CB. some people swear by lard but all I ever use is butter. ~Georgia.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

viggie said:


>


Viggie - I love your dishes. I have the same pattern in mint green. Mine are old though.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Jaclynne said:


> Viggie - I love your dishes. I have the same pattern in mint green. Mine are old though.


 I feel so left out that no one commented on my fine dishware. However, I do understand. 

It's pretty much just for mancamps. To clean, I simply deposit them in the woodstove, and somehow I always have a fresh clean plate for the next go-round? Might get a few pieces of hardware stacked in the sink, even after several meals, but that's 'bout it. 

Cast iron is easy to wipe out with a paper towel, and even if I make gravy, Buster (my crazy perro) is always happy to oblige with that cleanup. hehe!

As a bachelor, I do tend to keep my dishes done up as I cook. I hate a sinkful of dirty dishes!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Well, littlejoe, it just so happens I like your dishware too! And I have some just like it, truth is I use it more than the mint green ones like Viggie's.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Finally took time to make a new recipe I found a while back. Spicy Chicken & Sausage Gumbo. This stuff is awesome..!! An alternative to Chili, and a great belly warmer..!!

If you don't like spicy, then you won't like this, but if you do... MMMMMM.....

Baked a couple of French Baguette's for dunkin' also.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Deer burger on homemade bread. It was meh but filling.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I was just talking to my son. he is having the same thing on tomato bread I took out on sunday. that and finishing up the whiskey balls. all I had was a cup of tea and 2 crackers. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Deer burger beans over homemade bread. That's whats for lunch.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Potato Leek soup with chicken added and French bread rolls. Yummy and perfect for this damp cold day. While my bowl of soup cools a bit, I'll share the recipe.

I bought the rolls, but the soup is easy.

2 chicken breasts, cooked and diced - save cooking water 
2 large leeks, cleaned and sliced
4 med gold potatoes peeled, diced, or equivalent amt small 'new' potatoes diced
3 cloves garlic, minced
6-7 button or portobello mushrooms, cleaned and sliced
salt to taste
pepper to taste - I like white or pink pepper
chicken broth to cover ingredients

Cook chicken in small amount of water, remove and cool, then dice.
Add potatoes, leeks, mushrooms and garlic to cooking water. Return chicken and cover with chicken broth. Add seasonings to taste. Cook over med to low heat till all ingredients are done. I usually simmer for a couple of hours.
To thicken - if you don't like a thin broth, you can thicken by mixing a couple Tbl of flour into a cup of cream/milk/water very well, then stir into soup, cooking a few more minutes. 
Or if you are not adverse to canned soup, just add a can of cream of chicken soup. 
Sometimes I add a little diced celery. 
This is very low fat and sometimes I add a dollap of butter.

This my 'go to' soup for when I'm feeling bad. Its like comfort food with a shot of antibiotics.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Not feeling my best so just fresh bread with one of my jars of tomato soup


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

been out cleaning up the driveway and whatnot from the ice storm yesterday. snow storm ,sleet,wind and goodness knows what else is coming tonight . I'm ready for it though. put some lamb stew on in the crockpot before I went out. fried out a little salt pork first for flavour. made some dumplings when I came in. either I was awful hungry or it was really good. going to settle down with a book in a bit and wait for it to hit ~Georgia.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

haha I made cookies before I went out to shovel so they were cool and ready to eat when I came back in.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Fowler said:


> I figured since this is about kitchens.....LOL
> I have a very small one so here's my attempt at space saving, I added accessories to my paper towel holder...LOL And I grew my first lemon, the tree happens to be in the kitchen...LOL!!!


How cool is your kitchen. Love the utensil storage. Can we see the other walls????


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Made a yummy shepherd's pie last night, using home grown lamb. Did fauxtatoes instead of mash for the topping and served with green beans. There is still some of the meat mix left over, so will use it tonight. I plan on halving an acorn squash and baking it then stuffing the cavity with the meat. I may do some steamed broccoli alongside, not sure on that yet. 

We still have some cheesecake if we need dessert. I baked it almost a week ago when my daughter and grands came to visit, it needs to be used up, but I rarely eat dessert at all and if I don't want any, DH usually declines.

Mary


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

So many carbs...so little time  Caramelized Pear Oven Pancake for breakfast this morning
Recipe from: blog.williams-sonoma.com/caramelized-pear-oven-pancake/


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this looks delicious. I can honestly say I've never made an oven pancake. always looking for new recipes using pears. one of my favorite fruits. ~Georgia


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

A week of gluten, too many carbs and complete sugar overload...

I made a big pan of lasagna using thin sliced eggplant instead of pasta. Besides cheeses, organic beef, onion and garlic, it also has a layer of dark green leafy vegetables all baked in a tomato lasagna sauce.

Coulda' used brown rice lasagna noodles, but didn't want those carbs either. It's still filling, satisfying and we DON'T miss the pasta!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

sdnapier said:


> How cool is your kitchen. Love the utensil storage. Can we see the other walls????


 
I'll see what I can do for ya..


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Picked up a 20 quart stock pot for $16. I got tired of making soup and tea in the 5 quart pot and not having much in the end to justify the mess the process made. 

20 quarts will give me a fare amount of soup for the freezer and a fare amount of extra homemade herbal ice tea to store in the fridge.

Oh.... I also made some ice cubes, that counts as kitchen cooking, just cooking with an icy freezer instead of fire and heat.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Ditto Fowler's post


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Georgia* , thank you for suggesting this thread. I have really enjoyed everyone's culinary contributions. The kitchen/dining area , are my favorite areas at home. Especially in the cooler weather. I will visit/contribute her in the future. Good Day*(I am hungry now-time to eat*)


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

DJ54 said:


> Finally took time to make a new recipe I found a while back. Spicy Chicken & Sausage Gumbo. This stuff is awesome..!! An alternative to Chili, and a great belly warmer..!!
> 
> If you don't like spicy, then you won't like this, but if you do... MMMMMM.....
> 
> Baked a couple of French Baguette's for dunkin' also.


 Now, that right there looks gooooooood! Nothing beats a hot bowl of gumbo and a big hunk of bread for dunkin' on a cold day, and bein' in Iowa now, cold days ain't in short supply. I ain't had a plate of Cajun cookin' since I left Mississippi.
I've been coasting on a giant pork roast that my homegirl/neighbor "Sharleen" made....good stuff. Filling in the gaps with cheese and crackers with summer sausage, and plenty of bowls of Captian Crunch. 
We added a light to the coop, so the hens and ducks are still laying pretty good, but I'm 'bout tired of eggs.
I might get out to the grocery today, but the roads are iced over. I've got a hankerin' for a big pot of limas and salt pork and and cornbread...not the sweet stuff that passes for cornbread up here, but the rough and tough skillet cornbread like grandma made. 
That plate of beans and rice somebody posted looks pretty dern tempting, too.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

When life gives you snow...make ice cream 










2 cups freshly fallen snow
2 Tablespoons sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4 cup milk

Mix vanilla and sugar with snow. Stir in milk until desired consistency. Serve immediately (or put outside or in freezer 10 minutes or so to set a little harder) Makes 1 serving.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Been cooking up a storm the last two days. Almond bark and peanuts, pretzels and white almond bark, four loaves of zuke bread, peanut brittle, two loaves of regular bread, two long bread loaves and a pan of yeast rolls. I bought a smoker last weekend so have two racks of ribs cooking.

Oh, work party was Thursday and we had lots of leftover sliced maters and diced onions that I brought home which are dehydrating as I type.

I tried a new bread recipe. It's touted as a good kitchen aid recipe. Smells yummy.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

1 can of Pineapple. Teriyaki ribs, coleslaw and upside down cake.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

we made some Indonesian rice table today (boiled eggs in coconut/sambal sauce, chicken ajam, spicy chinese cabbage, basmati rice and some sweet/sour crudites). Not sure if you eat a lot of Indonesian dishes in the States. But perhaps you know about the Dutch history in Indonesia. Lot of ppl eat Indonesian food here because of the roots.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

made my eggnog for santa tonight. tried it. it was pretty good! not like the store bought stuff which I find too sweet. hope this is his last stop because there is a cup of rum in this ~Georgia.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

That sure looks good Georgia! We're making ours tonight. Half gal. with spiced rum and half gal with no alcohol.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I bought a little pint of Jim Beam's 'Tennessee Honey' for the eggnog this year, pretty good stuff.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

My son makes egg nog. Tastes good but the booze is strong...:spinsmiley: LOL
BUT after a glass or two, I don't seem to care. :nanner: I just have to get through the first one. LOL. Light weight that I am.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I am spending the rest of today making no-cook fudge and truffles. Some for gifts, some just because. I have already made some Southern Comfort and Orange Chocolate Fudge and some Amaretto, almond and white chocolate fudge with toasted almond topping. I am getting ready to make chocolate candy cane fudge, some Orange cookie balls and some Oreo Cookie truffles. DH has kindly offered to taste-test them for me. Just to be sure that no-one is disappointed in their gift, of course. 

After that I am just going to let it flow. Everything is as ready as it can be for tomorrow, so if I have missed anything - too bad. There is more than plenty of what I *do* have, so unless I have forgotten something really major - we're good.

Happy cooking, everyone

Mary


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Merry Christmas


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Jaclynne said:


> I bought a little pint of Jim Beam's 'Tennessee Honey' for the eggnog this year, pretty good stuff.


I'm trying something new this year - Dr. McGillicuddy's Intense Raw Vanilla. I love vanilla anything, especially scent. Delish in coffee with cream, might make eggnog way too sweet though. Maybe more nutmeg to offset?

~ST


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

SimplerTimez said:


> I'm trying something new this year - Dr. McGillicuddy's Intense Raw Vanilla. I love vanilla anything, especially scent. Delish in coffee with cream, might make eggnog way too sweet though. Maybe more nutmeg to offset?
> 
> ~ST


I might need to check that out. I love eggnog, for my health's sake its good they only sell it for a limited time. If its too sweet with your Dr.McG add a little extra cream and/or milk.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Tonight it is Kitchen Crisper Surprise Frittata:

Mess of dandelion greens
Sweet Red Peppers
Red Onion
Baby Pak Choi
Turkey Sausage
Jalepeno Jack cheese to top

And nope, I'm not sharing...lol!

~ST


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

doing a little baking tonight after spending the day widening the driveway prepatory to another storm that's on the way. some white bread, hermits with a touch of rum and devil dogs which some of you call whoopee pies. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Georgia I'll shovel your driveway for some of those devil dogs!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Tonight I put some pork neck bones in the pressure cooker with some quartered up cabbage on top. I pressured them for about 45 mins. Yummy!! They turned very good. That goes to show you pork is self seasoning. Lol They were the best flavored meat I've cooked in the PC yet. I added salt and season salt. I've cooked chicken and beef in it before with seasoning on them but they came out bland.


----------



## Wavertree (Dec 1, 2013)

I've been making Cabbage Buns lately. I make a batch on the weekend and I have a quick lunch ready for me during the week.
I use a soft hamburger roll dough with a dollop of cabbage/hamburger/veggies/tomato sauce in the middle. I bake the buns with the filling inside.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I made slumgullion tonight. Despite the simplicity and how cheap it was to make, I think it's gonna be a hit with the kids when they come in tonight. They've been hunting with the neighbor and his kids this afternoon, so I'm sure they will be starving


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

OK. What the heck is slumgullion?!?


I made one of those spiral sliced hams tonight for dad and I with baked sweet potatoes and green beans. Of course now I have about 9 1/2 pounds of ham left. Any ideas on what to make with the leftovers?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I tried my hand at smoking meat today. It has a good smoke flavor but had to finish cooking it in the oven.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Kinda like a goulash I made mine with a pound of venison burger (seasoned with garlic powder, chili powder, and black pepper), sliced red onions, two cans of condensed tomato soup, a can of whole kernel corn, 1/2 cup of sour cream, shredded cheese and egg noodles. I browned the burger and onions together and then added the soup and corn. Cooked the noodles, drained and mixed together with the burger stuff. Then, I added the sour cream and cheese. Mixed it all together and put it in a 350 degree oven for 20 minutes. The kids are currently chowing down and keep telling me how good it is

Homerun! lol


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Those cabbage buns look awesome!!


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

tambo said:


> I tried my hand at smoking meat today. It has a good smoke flavor but had to finish cooking it in the oven.


YAY! That looks familiar....(lol)

~ST


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Been playing with my new smoker, Merry Christmas to me. Still trying to get the timing down. Made ribs for Christmas dinner, were good but didn't finish at the same-ish time as the turkey. But I think it was more the turkey than the smoker. Turkey was oven cooked. I will keep trying though. Smoker will not get the best of me. I purchased a metal oil drip pan thingy at Wal-Mart to set under it to catch leaks. 

Am thinking a pot of calico beans sounds good today.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Couldn't wait for tomorrow for my new years cooking. But that's ok, there'll be leftovers for 3-4 more days


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Parmesan crusted boneless skinless thighs, oven roasted asparagus and potato salad. My oldest came and ate with us. It was good


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

My mom's Tarragon Chicken Salad....yuuuuuuumy! And pumpkin pie. Gotta love "Here honey, take this home" sacks 

~ST


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I found a pack of saffron rice left over from Thanksgiving in the cabinet, and cooked it up.

Mixed a pound of ground pork with paprika, cayenne, allspice, salt, and black pepper, browned it in a skillet along with onions, garlic, slivers of sweet peppers, and canned whole tomatoes and served that over the rice. 

Good eats, with plenty of leftovers for lunches


----------

